# Online video presentation by Jason Fischer



## monocotman (Nov 16, 2019)

hi
I stumbled onto this presentation and it’s really well worth a look. Two separate videos from Jason showing photos and talking about the breeding of phrags at Orchids limited.
You have to google for the Oklahoma orchid society. On their home page there is a link at the top to ‘presentation videos’.
I’ve had to watch it twice.
Maybe someone with better computer skills can post a direct link,
David


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 20, 2019)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing this resource.




Cheers,
Paul


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks. Nice have a video that you can go back and refer to. Much better than taking notes or trying to remember everything. More societies should do this.


----------

